# Complete Macy's Whirlwind, Higgins and more



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 26, 2014)

A local bike shop is trying to sell these off. I'd like to buy the lot with room on the bone to make some money. 

Is that Whirlwind as rare as I think? I know it's pretty much a Columbia but I've never seen one with a Macy's badge.

What's a value on something like that?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 26, 2014)

The one on that Columbia looks like the one easywind is selling. Nice badges!

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ges-for-sale-Whirlwind-Cyclone-and-Cyclone-60


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 26, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> The one on that Columbia looks like the one easywind is selling. Nice badges!
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ges-for-sale-Whirlwind-Cyclone-and-Cyclone-60




It's funny you say that because when i saw that badge for sale....I was thinking to myself...."wow, that's cool, never seen a Macy's bicycle" 
Then what do you know. Run into one the same day.


----------



## rockabillyjay (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice bikes! How much for the Higgins?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 26, 2014)

rockabillyjay said:


> Nice bikes! How much for the Higgins?




Guy says $900, but I feel like he was seeing what would stick.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 26, 2014)

I think the Macy's bike will teach you the difference between rare and valuable. 
the higher and older Macys badges were Cyclones it is runoured that there is a Macy's Cyclone 80 badged Super Streamline out there somewhere.


----------



## jkent (Mar 26, 2014)

$900 for all of the bikes or just the Higgins?
If it was me I would offer around $600 first, for all of them together. You can always go up but you can't go back down from an offer.
JKent

If he want $900 for just the Higgins, You need to just walk away. Even if you part the bike out it wouldn't bring that.


----------



## jkent (Mar 26, 2014)

The Columbia is the only original complete bike of the 4 of them. And Columbia bikes just don't bring what they really should. I think they are under appreciated. But that is really where the only real value is. With the Higgins missing parts and the other 2 not have the correct parts.
JKent


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 26, 2014)

Really I wasn't thinking about getting the Higgins. He wants $900 for it. I know that's 3x retail.

He wants $1200 for the whirlwind. 

The girls bike are cheap.


----------



## jkent (Mar 26, 2014)

I think he is way over priced. NO MEAT left on the bone at all.
The Columbia 5 star Supreme models with springer and drum brakes usually bring about that much.
That looks more like a 3 star. 
JKent


----------



## twomorestrokes (Mar 27, 2014)

Great bikes but I don't see any profit at all. I doubt if the Higgins would bring 900 even if it had the tank which is the big part of the worth. I like the rack but I believe it belongs on a girls model?


----------



## HARPO (Mar 27, 2014)

*Another Macy's...*

Here's another MACY'S badged bicycle. All original, with the exception of the tires.


----------

